# الهندسة الصناعية و إدارة الاعمال



## LanMan (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب فى ثانية انتاج جامعة اسكندرية

اريد ان اتخصص فى الهندسة الصناعية 
لان هذا مجال احبه جدا 

و لكن لى سؤال 

إذا كان الاعتماد الاساسى فى الهندسة الصناعية 

على مادة بحوث العمليات (operation research)
وعلى الاقتصاد و التخطيط 

و هذه مواد على علمى تدرس 
فى تجارة انجلش
و فى شعبه إدارة اعمال
و ايضا *تكنولوجيا المعلومات يدرسون بحوث عمليات.

مع العلم من تعريف مهندس الصناعية 
هو مهندس متخصص فى حل المشكلات و فى وضع خطط الانتاج 
و تحقيق اكبر ربح.

إذا ما الفرق بين مهندس الصناعية و خريج تجارة و إدارة الاعمال؟...
*
و سؤال اخر 

ما هو الوظائف المتاحة لمهندس صناعية

اى تحت اى بند من المفترض البحث
لم ارى حتى اليوم احد الشركات تطلب 
بالأسم (مهندس هندسة صناعية)
و لكن معظمها يكون مدير مشاريع و على هذا النحو
و بهذا يتشارك معه التجارة و إدارة الاعمال

اسف على الإطالة 
و لكن بحق 
هذه اسئلة من الممكن ان تحدد مستقبلى القادم بإذن الله
لانى بجد اريد ان اتاكد من ان تخصصى له اهمية
فأرجو الاهتمام.


----------



## محمد فوزى (14 فبراير 2010)

اخى مرحبا بك 
ادرس ما تحب فى الهندسة الصناعية او الانتاج ايهما يؤدى الى نفس النتيجة ثم زود معلوماتك بالتدريب العملى والقراءة والدورات المتعددة فى الادارة والجودة والانتاج والكمبيوتر واللغة فتكون رصيد من المؤهلات التى تجعل صاحب العمل يختارك
مع تحياتى


----------



## LanMan (14 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك جدا على الرد و الاهتمام 

و لكنك لم تجبنى إجابة واضحة 

إذا كان خريج تجارة انجلش و مهندس الهندسة الصناعية 

هم فى الاصل وظيفتهم واحدة

فلماذا انشئوا هذا التخصص من اساسه فى هندسة ؟

بالتأكيد هناك فرق بين الاثنين و اريد ان اعرف الفرق ؟


----------

